# It is the season...



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Oscar and my husband getting in the spirit


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oscar looks so cute in his Santa hat!! Hubby, too.

I love your rug/carpet!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cute !!! HOHOHOHOHo!! Doesn't look like Oscar really wants to keep that hat on!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I was teasing Molly today. I asked her if she wanted the Christmas tree up? Another week yet. Twenty nine more sleeps I tell her. ound:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Smokey, Sissy and Misty are in the spirit too lol!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

How cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute! We just got our new (fake!) tree over the weekend. But with all the 21'st birthday bash stuff on top of Thanksgiving, putting it up is going to take a week... or two!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Daddy Santa looks much more pleased than Oscar does! That should be your Christmas card!o

We are going to break down and buy a "real" tree this year since the grandchildren will be here. We'll put it up with just the lights and wait until they get here a couple of days before Christmas so they can decorate. It should be interesting since this will be the first Christmas for McGee and Cooper (cockapoo granddog)!


----------

